# '95 altima-Help, noise from transmition



## altima2.4 (Jan 13, 2005)

I have a '95 altima and i am getting a horrible noise from what seemed to be the belts. On cold start the noise is the worst. it almost completly leaves when the motor is warm exept when acceleration. its a pretty distubing noise it is almost like a cat is dieing under my hood. after the dealer completely replaced both the belts the noise never went away. i think its from the pump in the transmition, but i hope its a cheeper fix. if anybody knows please help.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Check the fluid levels especially the power steering pump. Also check to see if turning the A/C on and off makes any difference. Open the hood when the car is warming up to isolate the location of the noise more because of course the transmission is on the opposite side of the engine from all the belt-driven components.

Troy


----------

